# About protection visa interview waiting time



## david0705196511 (Mar 20, 2015)

I came to Australia on a student visa, and currently my student visa still have 2 years to be expired. Because of some thing happened recently, I am fearing to be persecuted due to political reasons if I returned to my home country. In this situation, I lodged protection visa application.
However, three month has been passed, I just got a notice of taking my fingerprint & bridging visa grant letter, after my fingerprint was took, no further notices, such as interview notice.
In the website of DIAC, it is said most of protection visa applications will be decided within 3 months. It seems the interview should be within the 3 months. However, 3 months has already been passed, but I haven't been called for interview.
I contacted the DIAC, and they said currently there has not been any case officer allocated to me, so that's why I haven't got interview notice yet, and I need to what for a case officer being allocated to me.
Why they haven't allocated me any case officer over three month?
Usually how long should wait to be allocated a case officer and called for interview?
Is there any way to let them allocated me a case officer and interview me quicker?
There's some rumour said that the DIAC will not process protection visa application before current substantial visa expired. Is this true? Is this the reason why I still not be allocated case officer?
Thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry, but the forum doesn't see enough of these visas to know typically how long they take. It's possible an RMA may see this and know. I can tell you that all stated processing times on the DIBP website are vastly, vastly outdated and should not be relied upon.


----------



## matt93 (Apr 10, 2015)

I came through the same situation, I applied in April2013, got a request for fingerprint & bridging visa grant letter after 2 or 3 months. Then I had my interview in Nov 2013. Through 2014 they kept saying they're waiting on further checks. In May 2014 my case officer told me that he approved my case and has sent my file to the processing department. Since then every time i call the processing dep they keep saying there are old cases which they need to finalise and they asked me to wait till my turn is up. Finally, just last week they sent me a letter to do my final health checks (which they normally ask you to do before they grant you PR). So I think I am counting my days before im a PR... But its been almost 24months. And now I heard the case is worse, according to the current situation you can only expect your case to be finalised after 2016, unless you are some diplomat/special case with minister's intervention (even then it at least takes a year).


----------



## ausman (Apr 15, 2015)

matt93 said:


> I came through the same situation, I applied in April2013, got a request for fingerprint & bridging visa grant letter after 2 or 3 months. Then I had my interview in Nov 2013. Through 2014 they kept saying they're waiting on further checks. In May 2014 my case officer told me that he approved my case and has sent my file to the processing department. Since then every time i call the processing dep they keep saying there are old cases which they need to finalise and they asked me to wait till my turn is up. Finally, just last week they sent me a letter to do my final health checks (which they normally ask you to do before they grant you PR). So I think I am counting my days before im a PR... But its been almost 24months. And now I heard the case is worse, according to the current situation you can only expect your case to be finalised after 2016, unless you are some diplomat/special case with minister's intervention (even then it at least takes a year).


Hi matt93,

The High Court of Australia has ordered in the case of Plaintiff S297/2013 v MIBP that the Minister had not made a decision to grant or refuse a visa within 90 days of application, and therefore failed to perform the duties imposed by ss 65 and 65A of the Migration Act. The High Court judges Hayne and Kiefel JJ and French CJ also held that the law required to grant a Protection visa within 90 days of the application. Therefore the High Court has issued a writ of peremptory mandamus commanding the Minister to grant the plaintiff a permanent a protection visa within 7 days.

So in my opinion, if you take this matter to the Court for legally challenging , there are high amount of chances that you will win the case. Since you have already completed your medicals and police clearance (which normally gets done just before the grant of the Visa), you will highly likely to be succeeded with your case.

Good luck!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ausman said:


> Hi matt93,
> 
> The High Court of Australia has ordered in the case of Plaintiff S297/2013 v MIBP that the Minister had not made a decision to grant or refuse a visa within 90 days of application, and therefore failed to perform the duties imposed by ss 65 and 65A of the Migration Act. The High Court judges Hayne and Kiefel JJ and French CJ also held that the law required to grant a Protection visa within 90 days of the application. Therefore the High Court has issued a writ of peremptory mandamus commanding the Minister to grant the plaintiff a permanent a protection visa within 7 days.
> 
> ...


I hope you have someone who will act pro bono for you, otherwise you will need extremely deep pockets if you intend to go to the High Court.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness (Oct 3, 2013)

No worries mate, Chinese people normally have very deep pockets 



aussiesteve said:


> I hope you have someone who will act pro bono for you, otherwise you will need extremely deep pockets if you intend to go to the High Court.


----------



## ausman (Apr 15, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> I hope you have someone who will act pro bono for you, otherwise you will need extremely deep pockets if you intend to go to the High Court.


I believe that anyone have got the right to go to Court, with/without represented by a lawyer. If Matt93 above said was true/proved that the DIBP did not issue a Protection visa within 90 days of the required period, which I can see as a Law requirement said by the High Court. Good luck.


----------



## Aria (Feb 2, 2015)

waiting_is_happiness said:


> No worries mate, Chinese people normally have very deep pockets


Doesn't that make you wonder how can boat people keep challenging the decisions up to the high court ?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ausman said:


> I believe that anyone have got the right to go to Court, not necessarily to be represented by a lawyer. If the appellant can read and understand the Law, he can personally submit the matter to the Court's attention. The customer care personnel at the Court can help the appellant for completing the Court formalities. At any event, Court will listen to the appellant as long as he can prove that the error occurred in implementing the Law. In this case, it will be proved if DIBP would not issue a Protection visa within 90 days of the required period, which is a Law requirement. Good luck.


While what you say is true, the reality of a person appearing without council in the high court would certainly be facing an up hill battle.
Are you aware of the old legal maximum " a person who represents themselves has a fool for a client"


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Aria said:


> Doesn't that make you wonder how can boat people keep challenging the decisions up to the high court ?


They are usually represented Pro bono by a sympathetic counsel.


----------



## ausman (Apr 15, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> While what you say is true, the reality of a person appearing without council in the high court would certainly be facing an up hill battle.
> Are you aware of the old legal maximum " a person who represents themselves has a fool for a client"


He can even challenge this matter at the Federal Circuit Court of Australia (FCC) with/without the help of pro bono.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ausman said:


> He can even challenge this matter at the Federal Circuit Court of Australia (FCC) with/without the help of pro bono.


No one is questioning their right to challenge, just the wisdom of doing it unrepresented.


----------



## ausman (Apr 15, 2015)

Moreover, the applicant is not a boat person who came without a visa. No, He has lawfully arrived in Australia and remained. So I can see some merits in his case.


----------



## matt93 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi @ausman

Thank you for taking your time to explain me about my legal rights. Its really bad how DIAC is treating me. My case is being dealt by Onshore Protection Victoria (OPV), I had my final health checks done over a month ago and I tried calling OPV yesterday and asked them why they are still delaying to finalise my application as its already been 24months, which is 8times greater (according to the act I should have been given PR within 90 days since I was found to be a person who needs protection). Also as you have mentioned I didn't arrive by boat, I did everything lawfully. ( Coming back to the call matter, so i called them and this lady told me they are still waiting on health and character checks. What you have to note here is the HEALTH CHECK, I have already done it a month ago and DIAC confirmed they received the results so it just sounds like they are using health and character checks as an excuse for delaying my PR. They can easily escape with this excuse as these checks are done by external agencies. But I am very sure that if I take this matter to court I will get everything sorted lawfully. Also I learnt that there's a policy in immigration to spot critical cases (critical cases: diplomats cases, people who might seek media attention, people who might take immigration to court, etc). These cases will be given highest priority and solved asap, so what about ordinary applicants who wait patiently????? I have taken my first step as not seeking information from DIAC anymore as its just BULLSHIT, I have made a formal complaint to immigration (they said I will hear a response in 10busidays), next step will be reporting to The Commonwealth Ombudsman, then to the court. Any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## matt93 (Apr 10, 2015)

ausman said:


> Moreover, the applicant is not a boat person who came without a visa. No, He has lawfully arrived in Australia and remained. So I can see some merits in his case.


Hi @ausman

Thank you for taking your time to explain me about my legal rights. Its really bad how DIAC is treating me. My case is being dealt by Onshore Protection Victoria (OPV), I had my final health checks done over a month ago and I tried calling OPV yesterday and asked them why they are still delaying to finalise my application as its already been 24months, which is 8times greater (according to the act I should have been given PR within 90 days since I was found to be a person who needs protection). Also as you have mentioned I didn't arrive by boat, I did everything lawfully. ( Coming back to the call matter, so i called them and this lady told me they are still waiting on health and character checks. What you have to note here is the HEALTH CHECK, I have already done it a month ago and DIAC confirmed they received the results so it just sounds like they are using health and character checks as an excuse for delaying my PR. They can easily escape with this excuse as these checks are done by external agencies. But I am very sure that if I take this matter to court I will get everything sorted lawfully. Also I learnt that there's a policy in immigration to spot critical cases (critical cases: diplomats cases, people who might seek media attention, people who might take immigration to court, etc). These cases will be given highest priority and solved asap, so what about ordinary applicants who wait patiently????? I have taken my first step as not seeking information from DIAC anymore as its just BULLSHIT, I have made a formal complaint to immigration (they said I will hear a response in 10busidays), next step will be reporting to The Commonwealth Ombudsman, then to the court. Any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## matt93 (Apr 10, 2015)

I received a call from the Commonwealth Ombudsman, surprised to see how quick they respond. They spoke to immigration and found out that my file is with ASIO undergoing security checks. So there's nothing immigration can do about it nor the ombudsman. But immigration will request for a priority processing if a file was with ASIO for over 24months. So there's nothing I could do now. I had already made two complaints to ASIO :/ & also the commonwealth ombudsman investigator explained to me that 90days timeframe only starts once your case is finalised, which is after the security check. He said all he/immigration can do is to get my application finalised as soon as the security checks come thru.... He also told me that I don't need to worry about the final decision, as only if you are going to be granted a permanent visa your file will be referred to ASIO for assessment. Its not just the protection visa applicants facing such delays. All permanent visa applicants are facing similar delay. So any new applicants forget about your visa application for the next 24months. Both immigration & ASIO are overloaded......


----------



## ausman (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Matt, just wondering how did it go since over 3 months by this time?


----------



## matt93 (Apr 10, 2015)

ausman said:


> Hi Matt, just wondering how did it go since over 3 months by this time?


Hey I got my PR 2 weeks back  its been almost 2years and 3months since i applied. Timeline: applied: april/2013 , medical/police check: May/2013 interview: November 2013 , Granted: July/2015


----------



## ausman (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats and enjoy your life in this beautiful country.


----------



## matt93 (Apr 10, 2015)

ausman said:


> Congrats and enjoy your life in this beautiful country.


Thank you


----------



## ausman (Apr 15, 2015)

You're welcome! BtW, as a matter of curiosity, would you mind telling which country you sought protection from?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

According to his profile/flag, he's from Sri Lanka.


----------



## ausman (Apr 15, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> According to his profile/flag, he's from Sri Lanka.


Thanks Maggie-May24


----------



## david0705196512 (Oct 12, 2015)

matt93 said:


> Hey I got my PR 2 weeks back  its been almost 2years and 3months since i applied. Timeline: applied: april/2013 , medical/police check: May/2013 interview: November 2013 , Granted: July/2015


Now I'm talking about my situation (P.S. I'm david0705196511 but forgot my password and had to register this new ac)

After a very long wait, I was called for interview in July, and in September, I was contacted by processing department to ask me undertake the health examination as well as arrange an AFP certificate.

Recently, I contacted the processing department, and they confirmed they have received both my health examination result and the AFP certificate. They then told me they are waiting for the result of another check (but did not tell me what that check is), and when they received that result my application can be finalised. According to matt93's post, I think that is the ASIO security check as well.

It seems my situation is a bit better, not facing too much delays. My application was lodged in the Sydney Office, and I heard about some rumours that the processing speed in Sydney Office is quicker than Melbourne Office.

Hopes my ASIO security check could be finalised soon as well.


----------



## Zar.ali (Oct 29, 2015)

Im on same boat mate..
Protection application submitted: jan 2015
Biometrics: Feb 2015
Interview: july 2015
Now im waiting for outcome..

What if i followup with my application? Does it give any boost ?


----------



## prizefighter (Mar 19, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance but why the urgency for PR. Surely a genuine protection claimant would be happy to have a bridging visa in a safe country and patiently wait for the processing to be finalised. Complaining that you are being forced to wait for your visa in a safe country away from persecution seems rather strange. You are protected from whatever struggles you faced at home while living in Australia regardless of visa type.



matt93 said:


> I came through the same situation, I applied in April2013, got a request for fingerprint & bridging visa grant letter after 2 or 3 months. Then I had my interview in Nov 2013. Through 2014 they kept saying they're waiting on further checks. In May 2014 my case officer told me that he approved my case and has sent my file to the processing department. Since then every time i call the processing dep they keep saying there are old cases which they need to finalise and they asked me to wait till my turn is up. Finally, just last week they sent me a letter to do my final health checks (which they normally ask you to do before they grant you PR). So I think I am counting my days before im a PR... But its been almost 24months. And now I heard the case is worse, according to the current situation you can only expect your case to be finalised after 2016, unless you are some diplomat/special case with minister's intervention (even then it at least takes a year).


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

It can be difficult to get work on temporary/bridging visas and unfortunately we have built ourselves a society where we need money to survive day-to-day living. This might be part of it.

Also, it can be very frustrating knowing you have submitted an application for something and not yet knowing the outcome. There was still the possibility their applications could've been refused and I'm sure it's a huge relief to know that they've been granted and they _don't_ have to go back to the country where they might be persecuted.


----------



## prizefighter (Mar 19, 2014)

I must admit, I've never known any of my many friends who've had bridging visas to find it a hindrance regarding employment due to nil working restrictions. My anecdotal proof isn't worth much as they are all from low risk countries etc so not sure if that was a factor.
I appreciate that waiting for visa processing can be frustrating, we have all been through it in some guise or another. My real question was why the constant reference to PR as the immediate goal. I would assume any time away from a place of persecution that you need protection from would be seen as a respite. I guess the uncertainty could be difficult, but then I would rather be in a position of not knowing whether or not I may return to a place of difficulty and persecution over not even having the chance to leave in the first place. Complaining about a backlog that is buying you time away from a hellhole is a tad ungrateful in my eyes.


Arabella said:


> It can be difficult to get work on temporary/bridging visas and unfortunately we have built ourselves a society where we need money to survive day-to-day living. This might be part of it.
> 
> Also, it can be very frustrating knowing you have submitted an application for something and not yet knowing the outcome. There was still the possibility their applications could've been refused and I'm sure it's a huge relief to know that they've been granted and they _don't_ have to go back to the country where they might be persecuted.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

prizefighter said:


> I must admit, I've never known any of my many friends who've had bridging visas to find it a hindrance regarding employment due to nil working restrictions. My anecdotal proof isn't worth much as they are all from low risk countries etc so not sure if that was a factor.
> I appreciate that waiting for visa processing can be frustrating, we have all been through it in some guise or another. My real question was why the constant reference to PR as the immediate goal. I would assume any time away from a place of persecution that you need protection from would be seen as a respite. I guess the uncertainty could be difficult, but then I would rather be in a position of not knowing whether or not I may return to a place of difficulty and persecution over not even having the chance to leave in the first place. Complaining about a backlog that is buying you time away from a hellhole is a tad ungrateful in my eyes.


Even though you'd still have the possibility of having to return hanging over you? Being from Ireland and me being from the UK, we can't possibly know how that feels.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm from a low risk country, came on a 457 visa and had the possible option of another temporary visa if anything happened to my job. I was still relieved to get my PR visa so I knew I had that stability. I think if I was applying for a protection visa, I'd be even more relieved since I assume those applications may get more scrutiny than other visa types (e.g. 186).


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I'm from a low risk country, came on a 457 visa and had the possible option of another temporary visa if anything happened to my job. I was still relieved to get my PR visa so I knew I had that stability. I think if I was applying for a protection visa, I'd be even more relieved since I assume those applications may get more scrutiny than other visa types (e.g. 186).


Protection visa should give the owner sense of protection, not stability or economic prosperity. We, Australian people, invite you (refugees) here, to our home, to protect you if your life is in danger in your own country. We have not invited you here to give you job, money or PR status.

If the danger vanishes in the future, you MUST return to your own country. You are safe now. Good luck, mate.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

mmis4167 said:


> Protection visa should give the owner sense of protection, not stability or economic prosperity. We, Australian people, invite you (refugees) here, to our home, to protect you if your life is in danger in your own country. We have not invited you here to give you job, money or PR status.
> 
> If the danger vanishes in the future, you MUST return to your own country. You are safe now. Good luck, mate.


Please do not use this forum to discriminate against anyone. This forum is for immigration advice/support which covers all types of visas ...including protection visas.

No immigrant has more rights to Australia than others...The law provides avenues for asylum seekers to gain legal (temporary/permanent) status here and thankfully you do not get to decide who stays and who doesn't.

Why would someone from Poland have more rights to immigration status in Australia than someone from another country????

Bigotry has no place here and you do not speak on behalf of all Australians.


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

syd said:


> Please do not use this forum to discriminate against anyone. This forum is for immigration advice/support which covers all types of visas ...including protection visas.
> 
> No immigrant has more rights to Australia than others...The law provides avenues for asylum seekers to gain legal (temporary/permanent) status here and thankfully you do not get to decide who stays and who doesn't.
> 
> ...


well, do you want to talk about my immigration status or the merits?


----------



## star1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi,
We have to be patient........It is a very slow and long procedure.....this is their policy........


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Security checks apply to many visa classes, and if you've lived in high risk countries they can take significantly longer. But this is an issue faced by partner visa applicants, skilled work visa applicants, etc.


----------



## Duraid (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied in September 2014 and I have got nothing yet. Anyone can help how to process it up?

Cheers


----------



## kasun28 (Feb 9, 2016)

ausman said:


> Hi matt93,
> 
> The High Court of Australia has ordered in the case of Plaintiff S297/2013 v MIBP that the Minister had not made a decision to grant or refuse a visa within 90 days of application, and therefore failed to perform the duties imposed by ss 65 and 65A of the Migration Act. The High Court judges Hayne and Kiefel JJ and French CJ also held that the law required to grant a Protection visa within 90 days of the application. Therefore the High Court has issued a writ of peremptory mandamus commanding the Minister to grant the plaintiff a permanent a protection visa within 7 days.
> 
> ...


Hi ausman i applied myself in feb 2015 still no responce. only gave bios in april. do you think itsa good idea to hire clothier anderson to deal with it? their charges are under 10000$


----------



## kasun28 (Feb 9, 2016)

ausman said:


> Hi matt93,
> 
> The High Court of Australia has ordered in the case of Plaintiff S297/2013 v MIBP that the Minister had not made a decision to grant or refuse a visa within 90 days of application, and therefore failed to perform the duties imposed by ss 65 and 65A of the Migration Act. The High Court judges Hayne and Kiefel JJ and French CJ also held that the law required to grant a Protection visa within 90 days of the application. Therefore the High Court has issued a writ of peremptory mandamus commanding the Minister to grant the plaintiff a permanent a protection visa within 7 days.
> 
> ...





star1 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied in November 2013 and interviewed in April 2015. in the last call to my case officer, she is waiting security check.........
> Is there any point to wait 2 years? No one knows when they will give me their decision....I spent thousands of AU for lawyers...... and I got nothing
> why our life should be in a hold on mode? is that because we have a special circumstances which imposed on us..........


how much did u spend and for what?


----------



## loyalme (Feb 28, 2016)

Have you been granted PV now please?


----------



## atif_syd (May 24, 2017)

*Protection 866*

Alright, seems like this thread has been dormant for a while, so I thought I'll post the latest scenario for this subclass for others benefit.

Applied: mid-Dec 2016
Biometrics: late-Jan 2017
Interview: late-April 2017
AFP and Medical: late-May 2017 (both submitted)

Now waiting for the result.

Cheers.


----------



## bobby t (May 31, 2017)

*Good news*



atif_syd said:


> Alright, seems like this thread has been dormant for a while, so I thought I'll post the latest scenario for this subclass for others benefit.
> 
> Applied: mid-Dec 2016
> Biometrics: late-Jan 2017
> ...


Good news to you mate, which office did you apply?

Were you called for the AFP or they emailed you?

I did my Interview in Sydney office in April, I was thinking if its right to call my case officer to follow up or just wait till they decide?


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello Bobby, Have you been requested for medical and police check? I applied for protection visa in Sydney office last October 2015 and had my biometrics done in November 2015. after 1 and a half year of waiting, I have been called for an interview on 18th of May 2017, since then I did not hear anything. Did you make a follow up or inquiry regarding your application? What did they tell you?


----------



## Mack15 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi, since the waiting period is more than a year, and you cannot go outside Australia. Does your bridging visa have work rights and be able to study there while waiting for the decision? Thanks in advance


----------



## atif_syd (May 24, 2017)

Mack15 said:


> Hi, since the waiting period is more than a year, and you cannot go outside Australia. Does your bridging visa have work rights and be able to study there while waiting for the decision? Thanks in advance


Hi Mack...yes! The bridging visa has full working rights. 
Secondly, you can go overseas but you need to apply for a Bridging Visa B (which is issued for a particular time period, and has all rights as the BV-A). 
Cheers!


----------



## atif_syd (May 24, 2017)

bobby t said:


> Good news to you mate, which office did you apply?
> 
> Were you called for the AFP or they emailed you?
> 
> I did my Interview in Sydney office in April, I was thinking if its right to call my case officer to follow up or just wait till they decide?


Hi Lionheart,

I applied at the Sydney office. As for the AFP, I just received a letter from DIBP asking for AFP clearance and medical checkup. I applied for it online and got it within a week.

And I never contacted the case officer. My case was handled by Turner Coulson Immigration Lawyers and I think they did a pretty good job. Very professional team. I never even got the urge to ask about the progress because I knew the bureaucratic procedures will take their due course.


----------



## atif_syd (May 24, 2017)

atif_syd said:


> Alright, seems like this thread has been dormant for a while, so I thought I'll post the latest scenario for this subclass for others benefit.
> 
> Applied: mid-Dec 2016
> Biometrics: late-Jan 2017
> ...


Visa granted - 30th August.

And I believe that certain amount of delay was caused by the fact that I applied for a Bridging visa-B on 10th July, was granted BVB on 19th July, and planned to travel overseas from 20th July to 15th August (BVB was conditional to my returning before 15th Aug). I believe that if I hadn't done that, I may have gotten the protection visa a bit earlier...but who knows! 
Thanks Mr. Dutton!


----------



## appsmartvn (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you for taking your time to explain me about my legal rights


----------



## san2130 (Aug 10, 2017)

hi atif_syd I'm happy that you got ur pv..sorry to ask. how much was your total cost?thanks in adv


----------



## Cornetbee (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi, Me and my son are currently back in Australia after 1 year living in my country. My son (Toddler) is Australian and we had been forced to moved back to my country last year by his father (Australian) (we are separted). My son has to stoped his Occupational dan speech tgerapy also daycare in here.

I am currently in Visitor visa sc600. We struggle in here and had received Accomodation support by the organisation here. My son has received package fund for his Autism therapy Last year by medicare and DSS. Our live in my country is under poverty and we dont have permanent place, my son cant get a school since his disability. His dad never care for his future and been doing Domestic violence and verbal abuse together with his family for the rest of we staying with them.

I have advised by Asylum seeker to apply 866, but my refugee legal told me about the risk of applying this visa. She told if It get decline so i would have no access to come or visiting Australia in the future and my Visitor visa will invalid once application has been lodge. Any advised very welcome. Please help me by not giving such a rude comment. Thanks all!!


----------



## EWR (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone waiting? 
my 866 cases is about 7 months without interview.


----------



## Pinkgirl (May 6, 2017)

Hi atif_syd could you give us information more.... Can I have your email.or send to my email [email protected]


----------



## Okaz (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi everyone, just want to ask if word of mouth is enough evidence during interview for subclass 866.


----------



## Aburayan (Jun 25, 2018)

It has been 2 years since I applied for protection visa and till now I haven't been interviewed. I asked my agent and he said this is normal


----------



## Walglo (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi I applied protection visa from May 2017 did the finger print on June and there are no updates until now. My Medicare card only valid till 23july 2018 do you know if I can renew the Medicare card? Since I'm taking apprenticeship and I can't be apprentice if my Medicare card is not valid. Thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Walglo said:


> Hi I applied protection visa from May 2017 did the finger print on June and there are no updates until now. My Medicare card only valid till 23july 2018 do you know if I can renew the Medicare card? Since I'm taking apprenticeship and I can't be apprentice if my Medicare card is not valid. Thank you


Since you Medicare card has expired go to Medicare tomorrow and talk to them about it. Usually the cards automatically get renewed.


----------



## Walglo (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi i have been in Australia for 1 and a half years. I applied protection visa on may 2017 and have not receive any updates, I have been working since and as time goes i feel comfortable living here and wanted to open a food business with friend. So do i need to wait from the immigration before i can start a business? thanks


----------



## moham504 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi mate,

Even I'm planning to apply for protection visa. I'm currently in Student visa.
I have filled out online application and it is ready for submission. I have worked more than 29 hrs a week on Tax. will that be a problem when applying for the visa. Should I tell the DIBP that i worked more than 20hrs a week.
Please advise


----------



## moham504 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I need some advice before filling protection visa online. I'm currently on a student visa working more than 29 hrs a week. Should I capture all this information while submitting the online application? or should I just put 20 hrs per week on the employment column?


Please advice


----------



## Truthfully247 (Apr 30, 2018)

moham504 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some advice before filling protection visa online. I'm currently on a student visa working more than 29 hrs a week. Should I capture all this information while submitting the online application? or should I just put 20 hrs per week on the employment column?
> 
> Please advice


You do know and aware that you are not allowed to work more than 40 hours a fortnight on the student visa?this is a breach on the student visa. Please check your student visa grant letter if it is stated in there. I'm not sure about protection visa requirements tho. good luck with the application.


----------



## SoItGoes (Jul 29, 2017)

It is not necessary true Mish, as Medicare cards no longer automatically renew, card holders have to visit its office.



Mish said:


> Since you Medicare card has expired go to Medicare tomorrow and talk to them about it. Usually the cards automatically get renewed.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

SoItGoes said:


> It is not necessary true Mish, as Medicare cards no longer automatically renew, card holders have to visit its office.


Maybe it depends on the circumstances as my friends husband who is waiting on his PR just got his Medicare card in the mail automatically last week.

Citizens are always automatically though.


----------



## nasa24 (Nov 14, 2018)

so when did you receive ur PR after applying the final medical check ?


----------

